# Algae id and help?



## lakai536 (May 24, 2006)

i have been having a little algae problem lately with my newly setup aquarium. I looked around on the algae finder and couldnt really id it, Can anyone help me out with IDing it and telling me the easiet way to get rid of it? Thanks a lot,


----------



## lakai536 (May 24, 2006)

*hc*

ps... that is some of my hc scraps that have gotten trapped in the nest of all the fine strings of algae


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like the beginning of thread algae. Manual removal is your best bet. Get a toothbrush and twirl the algae on the toothbruch like you would twirl spaghetti on a fork. That will remove it but it may take a while to completely eradicate it. 

To keep it from coming back again more info about your tank would be a big help...how long has the tank been set up and how are you fertilizing? Are you using CO2?


----------



## aferreir (Dec 26, 2005)

Lakai, you can remove it easily adding 10 ml of H2O2 (10 volumes) each 100 liters of water directly over the algae using a syringe. Dont use more than 10 ml per 100 liters of water or you will probably damage your animals.


----------

